# Lungworm treatment in pregnant/ nursing/ milking goat?



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 17, 2011)

I've treated for gastrointestinal worms using the pelleted Manna stuff, but I am positive one of our girls has lungworms.  She is due to deliver an day/ minute now and I am wondering if there is anything you all know of that would be safe to give her during this time?  Or should I wait?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 17, 2011)

Ivomec. Inject it. There are so many opinions on how much that I would consult your vet or local experienced goat person to get a dosage for your area.

By the way, the pelleted stuff is probably not the best to use for deworming. The goats have to eat the specific amount in one sitting for it to possibly be effective. Sometimes that is hard to do. Plus you would need each goat to eat it by themselves to make sure no one ate each others pellets.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks!  I think I saw injectable stuff at TSC.  Does this treat for the gut worms too?  The pelleted stuff wasn't too bad but we only have the two goats and could make sure they each ate enough-next time though I think I'll do injections because it just seems more like a more reliable treatment.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 19, 2011)

You have to inject the Ivomec for lungworm but if you inject, then it doesn't take care of stomach worms.


----------

